# which debit card to use to save on transaction fees



## gipsy_jo (Sep 29, 2019)

Please can anyone advise which debit card to use in europe to save on transaction fees, thank you Jo


----------



## Val54 (Sep 29, 2019)

Don’t know about debit card, but Halifax Clarity credit card doesnt attract charges on transactions and you get the current market rate.


----------



## gipsy_jo (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you please do you know if you can pay the autoroute tolls and get fuel with it ok someone told me fairfx but I found out you cant pay tolls and get fuel Thanks for any help


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 29, 2019)

I use a CaxtonFX card and can pay for fuel, I don't use toll roads so I cannot answer that question but I also use it to pay for aires


----------



## Val54 (Sep 29, 2019)

Halifax Clarity is a Mastercard so yes usable at tolls and we’ve just paid for everything on it this year in France, fuel, shopping etc. with no problems.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 29, 2019)

This will give you some info ....









						Travel Credit Cards
					

Going abroad, or spending on foreign websites? You can save £100s by using specialist travel cards for near-perfect exchange rates.




					www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## TR5 (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a Nationwide Flexplus account, and use the debit card for cash withdrawals abroad, for free. I also have the Nationwide Select Credit Card for free payment transactions abroad. Debit for cash withdrawals, Credit for payment transactions. There is a bonus to having the Flexplus account, which although there is a monthly charge, it includes European Breakdown cover for motorhomes up to 7.5 ton, and up to 8 metres in length. It also includes worldwide Medical Insurance. Make it a joint account, and it covers your partner/wife/husband too. It also covers mobile phone insurance - all for £13 a month, £156 per year. (Over 70's pay an extra premium on the health insurance - £65 a year to cover both parties).


----------



## gipsy_jo (Sep 29, 2019)

thank you all for your time and help xx


----------



## Markd (Sep 29, 2019)

+1 for Nationwide - so many birds with one stone.


----------



## Paulajc (Sep 29, 2019)

Starling bank. Mobile app bank. No fees abroad.


----------



## Poacher (Sep 29, 2019)

I have never used the Halifax Clarity or Nationwide Flex accounts but they should be fine.  I personally use Revolut - you get a card and an app and have never had a problem with it - never used it on an autoroute but have used it to buy diesel and shop purchases.


----------



## QFour (Sep 30, 2019)

We use a Halifax Clarity Card for tolls in France and at Filling Stations. No fees for use France / Spain


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 30, 2019)

Metro Bank is a bank account and free to use in Europe. Starling is free to use worldwide. Both are managed through an app and very easy… We have both. And of course free to take out cash withdrawals which the credit cards aren’t.


----------



## 5andy (Sep 30, 2019)

We too use Starling home and away which also gives 1% interest. We also use the Santander Zero credit card which has no transaction fees. It has a £5 a month fee but cash back normally covers that. Both give good exchange rates. .


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 30, 2019)

Halifax Clarity for me, in France at the mo and yes pays all fuel and tolls.


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 30, 2019)

Caxton card is good.
Use it for everything abroad.
You can juggle loaded currencies on your phone app as well.
Load it with your phone as well.


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes we use Halifax Clarity which if you repay cash withdrawls same day thru internet no interest or fees charged and full bank rate. Also use transferwise to pay into Deutsche bank account. Usually full bank rate with small fee .


----------



## colinm (Sep 30, 2019)

If you are NOT a Barclay's Bank customer, you can get a Barclay's Visa CC which is free to use abroad and gives cash back.


----------



## ozzy1955 (Sep 30, 2019)

Same as TRS, Nationwide, used the breakdown service and was well impressed, also the wife has medical conditions so had to pay £90 to cover her but mine is included as standard.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 30, 2019)

Halifax Clarity for us. FWIW, the only issue we found was in the Netherlands, where many cafés and restaurants wouldn't accept any UK cards; and some supermarket, pay-at-the-pump filling stations in France, where some terminals wouldn't accept our cards. However, an attendant at either Intermarché or Carrefour said that diesel pumps meant for lorries would always accept UK cards. HTH, Geoff


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, we had problems using Clarity in Germany but that was 5 years ago. Probably a good idea to always have an alternative


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 30, 2019)

Caxton FX card for tolls, shopping, entrance fees and ATM withdrawals with no fees ( some ATM's do charge though so be careful ).

It's not a problem to only draw 20 or 30 euros if needed.

Halifax Clarity for fuel so we can use the 24/7 fuel stations even when they are closed.

That includes supermarkets which are closed on sundays, bank / public holidays and many other days which i have yet to fathom out !


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 30, 2019)

Halifax clarity takes some beating. 
martin the money man recommends it.


----------



## Petes (Sep 30, 2019)

Metro bank cards are commission free, thinking of opening an account myself


----------



## colinm (Sep 30, 2019)

GeoffL said:


> Halifax Clarity for us. FWIW, the only issue we found was in the Netherlands, where many cafés and restaurants wouldn't accept any UK cards; and some supermarket, pay-at-the-pump filling stations in France, where some terminals wouldn't accept our cards. However, an attendant at either Intermarché or Carrefour said that diesel pumps meant for lorries would always accept UK cards. HTH, Geoff



Many cards won't work in Netherlands, or at least they didn't up till last year, this year it has meant to be better, but haven't been able to get across there this year to try.


----------



## Wrightpm (Sep 30, 2019)

Halifax clarity great


----------

